# Muscle Mayhem Photos by Eric Guy



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I just recieved the CD from Eric Guy of my junior catagory and my routine. Thought I would post them up for everyone too see ESPECIALLY WINGER  .

I'm very happy with them and really think I looked 100x better than the south Coast.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good pics mate, that guy who came third was the only juniour at sundays event


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Some more


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na the guy that came 4th was the one from sunday

looking good in the pics tho lukey


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

This is the final few :whistling:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

oh did he the one with the tats on the chest?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Also to update you guys. On the day of the show I was under 80kg in weight. I hopped on the scales last night and am just shy of 90 with abs and crazy vascular arms. I still have veins on lower abs. When the sust kicks in I should be on my way to the big 100! WOOP!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics luke


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I would just like to say as well that this was a great class in terms of support back stage. Everyone is understandably nervous but we had a good laugh which calmed things.

After seeing the pictures though I am dissapointed the Polish guy beat me. It may have been the fact I gave him a little shuv on stage for bumping into me LOL


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome pics dude cant wait to get mine sorted from Eric and DNS


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm going to contact DNS later and get the dvd of my routine. I forgot they took pictures aswell as there are a few shots I would like.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> After seeing the pictures though I am dissapointed the Polish guy beat me. It may have been the fact I gave him a little shuv on stage for bumping into me LOL


I actully remember that mate, was pretty funny, he was all over the place.

Looking at the pics id say u were def more balanced than him, he just outsized you at th end of the day.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

looking really good luke! nice pics mate,


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking gd luke well done mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello mate. I just read about your absess.. I can't believe it! You done so well to get where you had mate. You have the experience now!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

looking good mate .. back double bi is especially good


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Fab pix lukey!! xx:thumb:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

well done mate, looked much better this time around!

when are u competing next?

scott


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pics mate and a definate improvement in fullness and vascularity from the South Coast show, which in turn made you look leaner.

Well done and enjoy your eating my friend.

J


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well dun luke, looked good. Yeah, you definitely had proportion over that polish guy, also he couldnt pose for ****......but he did have bigger legs and good hams. BTW, how did u get the pics form eric guy, u got a web address or email? Cheers buddie


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you guys  .

Scott - Not sure of my plans yet. This is something me and James will discuss but I will be competing next year.

James -  I have eaten ALOT! lol. Hasn't been loads of junk but for example have I have just had 5 slices of wholemeal bread and 10 eggs, 3 wholes! Yummy! I'm so bursting full at the momen and when trainng get a painfull pump on any bodypart! Loving it!

Dan - I don't know as I just sent off the slip that I was given at the show.

Thank you all for the compliments. I am very happy with all the show photos and how I looked  .. Just need some more mass now.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

the winners midsection looks bit out of control to me.urs is alot tighter

well done


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I think my waist was about 27inches on the day LOL! My quads will be catching up shortly! My waist has ballooned a bit recently but only because of the sheer volume of food!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

why not put your new pic up dude! the one u sent me yesterday!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

in the first picture the guy to the right of you luke, what did he come? he seems pretty small, no offence to him, doesn't seem much mass


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

DB said:


> why not put your new pic up dude! the one u sent me yesterday!


is that the mini Cranwell shot lol


----------



## james2008 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well done mate, think u should have placed better than u did tho


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers Guys! I won't be posting that pic thank you very much Baz. I sent it to pob aswell.. Woke up this morning regretting it LOL!

Bit late now aye LOL..


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Cheers Guys! I won't be posting that pic thank you very much Baz. I sent it to pob aswell.. Woke up this morning regretting it LOL!
> 
> Bit late now aye LOL..


OH well thats not fair!!! give us girlies alook :confused1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

nice pic's luke...look foward to following this thread more closely as you will obviusly have a great future in this sport...Cheers


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

good pics


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Not pics of the Mayhem but worth posting! I text baz at this point to inform him I was smashed?? lol. Only realised I text him when I saw his reply in the morning. "Get some more shots down ya you pu$$y" LOL

Sweet!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Wow.......i wish the clubs here would allow me to wear a tank top looks a lot more comfortable than my formal/casual suit:confused1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good luke


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

haha great pix sweeti xx:thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers guys!

Everyone had planned to stitch me up with 21 shots for every year of my life.. It turned out I have been alive for atleast 30 LOL!

I started off on diet coke and vodka to be "good" so to speak.. When the money got tight and everyone got sick of spending £5 a drink on me out came the shots and the cheap VKs LOL

Great night though. I met my girlfriend at the end of the night and got camo paint over her and all her mates LOL! Dirty boy


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The funniest bit of the night was the fact I had 5 boditronics protein bars in my pockets which I ate every couple of hours till 4 in the morning LOL! I even had a whey shake before I went to sleep regardless of being so wasted LOL


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you havin fun mate! Esspec after all the hard work youve put in for the last 4/5 months.

Spike up your hair and enjoy yourself for the next few weeks, happy birthday!

Then...BACK IN THE GYM!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> *The funniest bit of the night was the fact I had 5 boditronics protein bars in my pockets which I ate every couple of hours till 4 in the morning LOL!* I even had a whey shake before I went to sleep regardless of being so wasted LOL


ROFL thats dedication :tongue: did you work your disco muscles for the pump before you went out too?! :laugh:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Naaa.. I worked all day! Don't need to pump up  LOL


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

thats wot i call hard to the core!!! Gud on u lukee boy!!! best wishes for next season!!!

Well dun dude

Dan X


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers guys. I don't think I will be drinking much atall in the off season for a few reasons. One being health and 2 being cost! I can't justify spending 60+ a week on one night! I'd rather spend that on other things :thumb:

I have gained so much weight since my show and have filled out loads as you can probably see in the pics! It's mad how receptive your body is after a show. I still have lowish bf and am beginning to eat alot cleaner now. I have switched my Mass Attack shake for Nutopia which is a cleaner shake from boditronics (MRP). I have also got back into eating chicken rice and veg! But just lots of rice and a little nandos sauce 

I turn 21 tomorrow and fly to New York on Thursday so I have a busy few days ahead of me. New york is my training break of 5 days which my body probably needs and will benefit from.

Well anyway! Here's a couple more photos from my night out! Just got sent them on face book! I can't believe how many of us were out dressed like FOOLS lol..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL My eyes in the last pic! Where did they go!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how bloated in your face! PMSL!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL... I wonder if any will "sust" out why LOL


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Now hang on Baz... YOU CAN TALK! LOL... You look like an advert for krispy kremes man LOL


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHA I just noticed I'm eating a boditronics bar in the second photo!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

great pics, ohh yeah, I took them!!!!


----------

